# Croatian War Criminal Found In Kentucky



## MA-Caver (Mar 19, 2011)

Twenty years later the neighbors find out what a not-so-nice-lady she really is...



> STANTON, Ky.  If Azra Basic needed a place to run from the bloody  aftermath of the breakup of Yugoslavia, her small-town Kentucky  neighbors said she found it. The Croatian woman locals knew as  "Issabella" settled years ago in this rural, hilly area and took jobs  bathing elderly nursing home patients and working at a sandwich factory.
> This week, acquaintances were shocked to hear the  secret that Bosnian war crimes investigators said Basic has been hiding  for two decades. As a soldier in the Croatian army, she killed a  prisoner and tortured others by forcing them to drink human blood and  gasoline, authorities said. She was arrested on Tuesday by federal  agents.
> "She's a lovely person, very diligent in her work,"  said 88-year-old Henrietta Kirchner, who was one of Basic's patients at  the Stanton Nursing Center for about a week when she was recovering from  a broken leg.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110317/ap_on_re_us/us_war_crimes_kentucky



For all her crimes... hope they hang the *****.


----------



## Nikolina (Mar 20, 2012)

As a person with a Croatian background it's always somewhat shameful to hear what your fellow country men and women have done. At least the whole regions a lot more stable and peaceful now.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 20, 2012)

Nikolina said:


> As a person with a Croatian background it's always somewhat shameful to hear what your fellow country men and women have done. At least the whole regions a lot more stable and peaceful now.



I think poor Nikola Tesla would be spinning in his grave if he knew.


----------



## mmartist (May 27, 2012)

It was a war fough  Balkan style and because problems are much older and all the conflicts have roots up to several centuries before , all the attrocities that were commited during the wars were not that surprising. Similar stuff and even worse was something normal during the Balkan Wars, WWI, WWII and every armed conflict there. I just hope that &#8220;Europe&#8217;s Powder keg&#8221;  doesn&#8217;t explode again.


----------



## Tez3 (May 27, 2012)

mmartist said:


> It was a war fough Balkan style and because problems are much older and all the conflicts have roots up to several centuries before , all the attrocities that were commited during the wars were not that surprising. Similar stuff and even worse was something normal during the Balkan Wars, WWI, WWII and every armed conflict there. I just hope that &#8220;Europe&#8217;s Powder keg&#8221; doesn&#8217;t explode again.



Your wars were gentlemenly ones then? 

War brings out the worst and the best in people, for every horror there's a story of humanity and hope.


----------

